# Anyone using pink salt in pate' ?



## buonaboy (Sep 5, 2007)

I've recently thoght of trying a little pink salt in my pate' . Of course the pate' is already pink thoughout and as you slice it for service you get your oxidization on the outsides. Will a touch of pink salt counter the oxidization or make no difference? I'm concerned about the flavor, I feel like it has a distinct flavor in panchetta/bacon. I could just make some -but nothing makes you cry like throwing away a 3 lb terrine of pate'. So has anyone tried it?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I don't think it makes a difference on the outside. I have tons of that stuff still laying around. I don't really use it anymore.

It's nice though to have your hams and confit nice and pink. But it's just looks.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I only use it in my curing mix for making bacon.


----------



## inabox (Nov 27, 2006)

Why don't you make a 1/2 lbs tester?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

It never did much for me, but I'd use it because the recipie called for it. When the bottle ran out I stopped using it, but the recipie did include raw, cured bacon, which has the same stuff in it.


----------



## psycho chef (Feb 1, 2007)

I was under the impression it was very restricted or illegal in the USA for cooking because of the nitrates and only used in raw cures. We have a tub but never use it and our pate is wonderful.


----------

